# Dyson vacuums - opinions needed



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Anyone here have one? I heard that they may be just about the best vacuums you can get on the market and are well worth the $500-700 price tag. Is it really worth it? What are some decent alternatives that aren't so hard on the wallet?


----------



## medic03 (Aug 2, 2005)

I have an old canister electrolux that I inherited from the family - it still works great. A friend of mine that owns his own cleaning company will only purchase Dysons he says that everything else is wasting money -you get what you pay for


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Consumer Reports doesn't give them a very good rating, their 2 best buys are: Kenmore (Sears) Progressive with Direct Drive 35922 $300US (Rated 74) and Eureka Boss Smart Vac Ultra 4870 $150US (Rated 68). The Dyson was Rated at 62 and has a price tag of $550US.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

JumboJones said:


> Consumer Reports doesn't give them a very good rating, their 2 best buys are: Kenmore (Sears) Progressive with Direct Drive 35922 $300US (Rated 74) and Eureka Boss Smart Vac Ultra 4870 $150US (Rated 68). The Dyson was Rated at 62 and has a price tag of $550US.


Consumer reports isn't worth the paper its printed on. 
Worst reviews in the world IMO.


----------



## mannypwife (Feb 15, 2005)

We have a Dyson and love it! I think it is one of the best purchases I ever made. If you want to get one a little cheaper, sign up for the linens n things email newsletter and they periodically send out 20% off any one item, or 20% off your purchase coupons (read the small print, sometimes they exclude Dysons, sometimes they don't). 

I also cashed in a lot of airmiles for LNT gift cards. We ended up only being out of pocket about $100 for an awesome vacuum. All Dysons sold now also have a 5 year warranty.

Laura


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Consumer reports isn't worth the paper its printed on.
> Worst reviews in the world IMO.


Good think I subscribe online then.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Consumer reports isn't worth the paper its printed on.
> Worst reviews in the world IMO.


Could be....
I like consumersearch which is a kind of "overall reviews"
Vacuum Cleaner Reviews: Upright Vacuum Cleaner Reviews


> Dyson vacuums are credited with shaking up the whole vacuum cleaner market in the last few years. However, we saw some conflicting reviews regarding Dyson upright vacuum cleaners. U.K-magazine Which? Online has taken Dyson to task for its below-average repair record, which the magazine reported after its surveys of hundreds of Dyson owners. In its 2006 vacuum tests, editors excluded Dyson from the list of recommended models based not on the vacuums' performance, but on this poor reliability. However, in this year's testing editors post a follow-up. In the latest tests, the newest Dyson vacuums appear to have improved. Owners are reporting fewer breakdowns, and the newest machines appear to be better built than in the past. Lastly, Dyson (perhaps in response to complaints) has upped the warranty for new purchases to a full five years. This new five-year warranty also applies to U.S. Dyson vacuums.
> 
> 
> A couple of reviews take a close look at Dyson and its claim to have the best suction. Both Good Housekeeping, The Wall Street Journal and testers at Grand Rapids-based WZZM News tested a Dyson vacuum alongside competitors, finding that Dyson didn't hold any particular advantage. Consumer Reports puts Dyson to the test with pet hair. The company's DC14 Animal and DC17 Animal both are claimed to better pick up pet hair from upholstery. Consumer Reports tested the Dyson vacuums along with dozens of others on their ability to pick up pet hair from carpet. Dyson vacuums weren't a particular standout.
> ...


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

No one suggesting a central vac? Lots of suction there, and no weight issues.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Consumer reports isn't worth the paper its printed on.
> Worst reviews in the world IMO.


Especially on Macs - they don't seem to understand the basic idea that Macs are different from PCs - they have taken points from a Mac because it doesn't run Windows.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

rondini said:


> No one suggesting a central vac? Lots of suction there, and no weight issues.


My central vac sucks... actually no it doesn't, I still use a hand held I find it faster and easier.


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

I have a DC 21, the canister one and LOVE it. I'm a clean freak and this thing is great. If you look at good vacuums the dysons are pretty cheap. My last one an electrolux epic 1500 was over $1500 and that was 15 years ago. If the DC 21 makes it five years I'll be happy.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Central systems are way out of my price range, besides I live in a condo. 

I went to London Drugs the other day and saw a Vax vacuum, they claimed to have 50% more suction power than the Dyson DC07 and on sale were half the price ($250 for the Vax vs. $500 for the Dyson). Mind you by the end of the summer half of my suite will be converted from carpet to laminate and I may decide to do the same with the bedrooms eventually but we'll see. MadMac yea if I think about it that way, $100-$140 a year for something that'll create a cleaner home is something well worth it.

Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

rondini said:


> No one suggesting a central vac? Lots of suction there, and no weight issues.


Probably best for a house with a garage and an unfinished basement or a new house. I'm not convinced their the best either, as the longer the hose (counting from the machine in the garage (not just the hose connected to the wall) the worse suction gets.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

But the removal of a size restriction on the actual vacuum, means suction loss is less of an issue. Buy the size that suits the dwelling, and get one that vents outdoors, thus negating any concerns about dust leakage and HEPA filters.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Since Dyson the inventor is a Brit, Brit's rave about Dyson vaccuum cleaners. At the Vaccuum store here in vancouver where I have bought two machines they swear by Miele, a german brand.

The machines are excellent. This store sells nothing but vacuums and many different brands. You ask the old European guy at the counter what machine he likesbest and he says without hesitation Miele.

Entry model is $499 - worth it.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

We hear great things about Miele, too. From what I've seen, they are nicely styled, as well. We had a little test demo of one two weekends back; impressively quiet. We have a brutish shopvac that gets the job done but is excruciatingly loud. Looking forward to relegating that sucker to the studio once we pull the trigger on its kinder, sweeter domestic replacement.

I'm resigned to dropping around a grand to get the kind of machine we can stand.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I've had a Miele "Red Velvet" for a few years now - without a doubt it's the best dang vacuum I've ever used. It's built like a tank, it performs superbly, it's very manoeuverable, and it's very quiet. I know I'll have this machine for quite a while but whenever the time comes for me to get a new vacuum, it will definitely be another Miele. Sure these machines are expensive but you get what you pay for.

As for the Dyson brand, they are interesting machines from a technical viewpoint, and the specs & performance are supposed to be good, but I find them hysterically overstyled and gadgety. I've also heard they're quite noisy.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

It's pretty much Miele v. Dyson in London. Anything else will last you half as long, including previous 'Volvo of suckers' Electrolux. 

Concepts are basically different: Miele is sturdy German engineering with lots of filters and green concerns. Great aftersales service, including reasonably priced parts. Dyson stands for British tinckering, underdog succeeds against all odds etc. Very groovy design and Dyson is a design genius. Remember the beach-ball wheelbarrow anyone? 

Anyway, D. also stands for continuous sucking power no matter how full the dust basket. This should be an advantage in theory but in practice my Miele keeps sucking hard up until the bag is nearly 100% full, so the advantage is slim. I am on my second Miele in 20 years and the first one still works: it is simply that I damaged it by vacuuming too much plaster dust during various renovation projects. It didn't like it after a while, it is now sucking at perhaps only 60% power, so I keep it for odd jobs (and more plaster!)


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

You have to own a Dyson to "get" a Dyson. It's ironic that this should show up on this board... I find a Dyson is like the "Mac" of vacuums. Although my Dyson does look pretty, it's not just about looks and cool factor. The Dyson is all about "good design" and smart, logical use. The handle for the upright is actually the extended hose for baseboards and larger pieces. One click and the hose is off, press it back in place and it's on again. The simple "one button to remove" cannister is nice. The flip lid bottom to empty without ever going near the dirt is genius. 

You really have to use one regularly to understand how well it works compared to other vacuums.

A7


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

I had a Dyson when I was in the UK - when I moved to Canada, I gave it to my mum, so she had a hoover (the Brits will understand that reference!) for upstairs and downstairs. As we say in the UK, the Dyson was the dog's b0llocks - ie it was great. I only had carpet in the house, and it wass finding cat hair that I didn't know was there from the previous owner of the place. And she moved out a few years earlier...! No, it wasn't a case of not vacuuming for years, more like not having a Dyson for years.

That being said, I have a Miele washing machine and dryer, which are also the dog's proverbials. Dyson make washing machines and dryers too, fyi. From what I remember, they are sturdy beasts, highly priced, and treat your clothes like nothing else. Allegedly!


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Another vote for the Miele... I looked at a lot of vacuum cleaners and talked to a lot of people about the Miele versus the Dyson. Sat through a lot of demos and cleaned a lot of showroom carpets  As was mentioned above, the repairs guys have only good things to say about the Mieles.

Ended up buying the the so-called "Dog and Cat" version which bundled in extra hand tools and power heads. The suction on this vacuum is incredible and the noise is extremely low. The ability to switch between different filtration systems is well thought out and not very expensive. Because the canister is small it is easy to manoeuver about the room. 

Nit picking.... I wish the power head had a on/off switch in the handle (similar to my old Panasonic vacuum)


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I never bought a vacuum yet sorry... I've been busy with general renovations and besides I ripped all carpet... well most... out of my place. I figure I'll use a broom and think about a vacuum later.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

The miele is very good on hardwood floors. ie. it's not limited to carpet.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

dona83 said:


> I never bought a vacuum yet sorry... I've been busy with general renovations and besides I ripped all carpet... well most... out of my place. I figure I'll use a broom and think about a vacuum later.


What?! We've been wasting our time talking about our beloved vacuum cleaners all along? You lured us into this on purpose!

Here you go. $3.99 at Canadian Tire. I hear it is very quiet and highly manoeuverable. Enjoy!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I too feel cheated. 

[ _sniff_ ]

Actually, our place is almost entirely devoid of carpets... in our view wall-to-wall broadloom is especially horrendous, being a breeding ground for all sorts of nasty stuff. Intead, we have a single throw-rug in our living room. But still, for all the flooring, we use a vacuum to suck up the dust bunnies... far more effective than sweeping it up into the air and letting it resettle in a new blanket.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have dishonoured my family name....

HARAKIRI!!!!!! SLICE SLICE SLICE.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Miele, Dyson...overpriced yuppy stuff.

My hardwood floors are happy with THIS. Five horsepower and a 2.5 inch pipe to suck it all up, wet or dry, super fine or super coarse. 

Seriously? Get rid of every stich of carpet in the house, get a light duty small vaccum to chase the dust bunnies and a Swifer dry mop.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Noisy beyond belief, I'll bet. Effective but insane. No thanks! I already have one of those and it's almost one shopvac too much.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

And hey, I bet there's still tons of Mac detractors who called our stuff "overpriced yuppy stuff."

LOL


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Max said:


> And hey, I bet there's still tons of Mac detractors who called our stuff "overpriced yuppy stuff."
> 
> LOL


You mean they aren't???? 

Of coarse it's noisy, aren't they all. lol

Hearing protectors...same isle as the shopvacs. Safety First!

I have a pair of ...get this...flesh coloured-custom fitted-earplugs, made specifically for the inner contours of my ears! With a twist of my wrist they're in --and the shopvac or shotgun blasts, be damned.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, but I'd rather not have to stuff plugs in my ears all the time... and believe me, the "yuppy" Mieles I checked out are amazingly quiet... no need for ear plugs with those suckers. Meanwhile, if I turn on my big yellow shopvac it sounds like a 747 getting ready to roll out on the tarmac, you know what I'm saying?

Whatever... if it works for you, it's all good.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I used a ShopVac in the house once and the dust-filter blew. Never again. 

The Miele White Pearl for me, thanks.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

You guys do know I was being more than a little facetious, especially about the hearing protectors.

I checked out Miele dishwashers and gas stoves but never their vacs. It's a high-end brand with a good reputation, but I put my money elsewhere. 

Like I said earlier, I hate carpeting and rather not have any in the house. With little or no carpeting, pretty well any small upright will do.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The biggest canard in vacuum cleaners is rating them on amperage--as if excess power consumption makes them better machines.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

kps, I am shocked and appalled. No, I most certainly did _not_ detect your facetious tone. I am going to have to have my facetiousimometer checked... clearly it's faulty. Oh dear.

[throws hands up in air, shakes head in dismay]


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Max: You know nothing. It's a _facetiometer._


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

No, we're both wrong - I looked it up. it's a sillyassimeter.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Hmm. As long as it provides accurate flatulon readings, I have no quarrel with the choice of equipment.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

LOL

Quite agree, though the ridiculating thingmie must still be carefully regulated.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Max said:


> ...though the ridiculating thingmie must still be carefully regulated.


I've always admired you for adjusting this yourself instead of taking it out for servicing.


----------



## MacNoob (Oct 29, 2004)

I have a Microsoft vacuum. It doesn't suck.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

MacNoob said:


> I have a Microsoft vacuum. It doesn't suck.


I heard the Microsoft blower doesn't blow either!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Max said:


> kps, I am shocked and appalled. No, I most certainly did _not_ detect your facetious tone. I am going to have to have my facetiousimometer checked... clearly it's faulty. Oh dear.
> 
> [throws hands up in air, shakes head in dismay]


Just checking....since it's been a while we hoisted a few in meat space. lol


----------



## Andy-44 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Central Vac*

I'd never seen a central vac until we bought our current house, now I know why! You need to be a firefighter to master the skills of dragging twenty foot of suction hose around the house to say nothing of storing the stupid thing. No, a regular vac is more convenient and takes up less space.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Yeah, I'd say a central vac just ain't worth it.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Reviving my thread from the dead.  We moved to a townhouse with significant amounts of carpeting. Was finally ready to invest in a Dyson but was not impressed with its design. Also looked at an Electrolux bagless but they don't really build them like they used to apparently, and also Miele and Oreck but in the end we didn't want the expenses of going through bags. 

So we decided on... Drum roll... An LG Kompressor LuV200. It doesn't have Dyson's suction retaining design but it has this squeegee inside the canister which compresses accumulated dirt to keep the suction way free, very intuitive. 

It was just $315 with a 5 year warranty so that works out to $63 a year, a bit more than the top of the line Oreck for $599 with 10 year warranty and 10 annual tuneups but the LG has some really convenient features such as retractable cord and a non fussy telescopic wand system (I found Dyson's to be fussy...) so in the end I think I made a good decision.  I was very impressed the first go around. The dust cup filled up half way by the time I finished 700 sq ft. Ew!


----------

